# 1970 franklin 130 opinions?



## dozerman37 (Aug 24, 2011)

i might be getting a "1970 130 franklin cable skidder" in trade for my small farm tractor. runs great saw it hitch a log yesterday. anyone run these old ones before? things i should look out for? any words are greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## dozerman37 (Aug 25, 2011)

*pic*

View attachment 196628


----------



## dancan (Aug 27, 2011)

Looks to be in good condition .
Sorry I can't offer any info on the machine but it looks to have been looked after , anything around here from the seventies looks like it has been beat to death twice LOL !


----------



## dozerman37 (Aug 27, 2011)

*franklin*



dancan said:


> Looks to be in good condition .
> Sorry I can't offer any info on the machine but it looks to have been looked after , anything around here from the seventies looks like it has been beat to death twice LOL !


 

oh yea there is ALOT of beat machines around here in western MA and VT.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a 1967 130B for several years, great machine.


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that I have time for a longer response....LOL They are a great machine, very dependable ( if you've taken halfway decent care of them), VERY ECONOMICAL! easy on fuel, stable on steep slopes, easy to work on..... The only down side??? they don't turn quite as tight as a JD440 nor are they as fast but they more than make up for it.


----------



## Slamm (Sep 2, 2011)

Ryan Willock said:


> Now that I have time for a longer response....LOL They are a great machine, very dependable ( if you've taken halfway decent care of them), VERY ECONOMICAL! easy on fuel, stable on steep slopes, easy to work on..... The only down side??? they don't turn quite as tight as a JD440 nor are they as fast but they more than make up for it.


 
Just wondering .............. how do they more than make up for it, if they can't turn as tight and are slower? And they are out of business.

Sam


----------



## Ryan Willock (Sep 2, 2011)

They are very reliable and have a LOW operating cost. They also sit the ground better and will walk into and out of holes that leave my deere begging for mercy and they will do it pulling a trip of logs. They are also easier to work on. Don't get me wrong I like my deere's better but I wouldn't hesitate to go back in the woods with a franklin and they are still in business.


----------



## mesupra (Oct 3, 2015)

What's the current value of a franklin 130 in nice usable condition? Chains on front tires at 80% perkins engine?


----------

